# Looking For Group - Denver area



## DrOtaku (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking for group to join in the Denver metro area. Preference for Pathfinder, M&M 3e, Star Wars, and Shadowrun. Have semi-erratic work schedule (Thursday - Saturday and every other Wednesday).


----------

